# A little of everything east of Portofino towers 6-02-03



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Caught a couple Ladyfish, a Pomp, a puffer, and a little shark (anyone know what kind?) 
Slow bite...fished from 8am - 11. Everything released except the Pomp 
All caught off fleas, which were few and far between.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

its a sharpnose.

cool puffer!


----------



## Blue Waters (Feb 19, 2010)

*my catch*

I got a couple up on you for Sunday June 2 from 10:00 to about 5 PM. 2 pomps in cooler, one ladyfish, one shark just like the one you pictured, two cat fish. That was it for the fishing it died down after that and I just went swimming instead. Beautiful beach weather and love catching those Pomps.:thumbup:


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Blue Waters said:


> I got a couple up on you for Sunday June 2 from 10:00 to about 5 PM. 2 pomps in cooler, one ladyfish, one shark just like the one you pictured, two cat fish. That was it for the fishing it died down after that and I just went swimming instead. Beautiful beach weather and love catching those Pomps.:thumbup:


:thumbsup: 

Nice job! I went old school last night and fried my fillets with a panko/flour batter in oil.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

That's not bad for the surf!! Yeah after the hook, few of those Pomps ever see the light of day again  one of the only fish I never send back if legal :thumbsup:!


----------

